
Coinbase Acqui-Hires Blockspring - wslh
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/17/coinbase-acquihires-san-francisco-startup-blockspring/
======
timspratt
Paul is one of the most impressive, fun and welcoming people I met at YC. This
is awesome — congrats on the well-deserved success, guys! Excited to see what
you'll build at Coinbase.

~~~
skrebbel
They essentially got hired with a signing bonus. How is that a success for the
startup?

~~~
avip
If the founders are happy with this outcome it’s a success. You don’t get to
define their success criteria as a bypasser.

~~~
skrebbel
True! You're right, I was wrong. Thanks.

------
jimkri
I used Blockspring back in college when it first came out for a bunch of
random projects and more recently for lead lists. In the past couple months I
actually hopped on a call with one of the co-founders to provide some feedback
on the product. For a while it didn't seem like they were updating anything,
but in the past year to 6 months they really improved a lot of the features.
Pretty cool to see it work out for them, congrats!

------
dawhizkid
Anyone find it strange that the app will live on in it's current form, given
it has nothing to do with CB's business?

~~~
doh
Maybe the team wasn't willing to make the jump without them letting to keep it
running? Keeping lights on is very different from supporting development. I
think time will tell.

------
minimaxir
The Blockspring pitch of tech-for-nontech-people always annoyed me since it
felt like a solution in search of a problem (see my 2015 comment when its
investment from a16z was first announced:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9969890](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9969890))

That said, the 3.5 year delta with no funding events since suggests more that
the runway ran out.

~~~
hackerews
False. Business was healthy, had tons of money in bank.

But it wasn't exactly the business we signed up for when we started - see here
[https://www.blockspring.com/blog/blockspring-team-is-
joining...](https://www.blockspring.com/blog/blockspring-team-is-joining-
coinbase).

Joining Coinbase was no-brainer. Huge mission, excellent team, and high impact
API + dev experience work.

Btw - we're hiring :)

~~~
paulie_a
I'm honestly just curious but I didn't see a career section on your site.

~~~
hackerews
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers](https://www.coinbase.com/careers)

Additionally, if you're a backend engineer looking to build incredible
developer experiences - DM me twitter.com/pavtalk

~~~
paulie_a
Thanks I was looking at the blockspring website.

